# How To Record In Stereo?



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm fairly new to recording and wanted some advice on how i can record into my PC in stereo. For recording purposes i use a Tonelab SE which i run both left and right outputs into a mixer. From here i'm stuck as to how i can record into my computer in stereo. For basic recording i have been running mono out from my mixer to mono in on the PC mic input. How do i keep a stereo signal and be able to record in stereo onto my PC? Thanks.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi- does your mixer have stereo out capability? if your soundcard has stereo in ability, then you might be able to get a y-splitter that will convert both left/right outputs of your mixer to the single male plug type you need for your pc- youll need to be sure the pc is set to recieve a stereo line in(as opposed to mic in) and your recording software is set to record in stereo. id look in dollar stores- they sell these at my local one anyway.
most home recording forums will instantly tell you that you should be recording in mono only anyway- the reasoning alludes me now, but thats what i do.
myself, i plug my mixer into one of these
http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Delta1010LT-main.html

it makes any connection possible.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Cool Thanks Fraser


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

What mixer are you using? Does it have 2-track in/out? If so, that would be the easiest way (with RCA to 1/8" stereo cable).


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep i'm using a Behringer Xenyx 802. Its got dual stereo outputs. I think the problem i'm running into is my computer. I only have an 1/8 input jack for my mic. Dont know if i can set it up to record in stereo.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

does you computer have dual RCA jacks? (white and red)


why not just use the headphone out...its stereo...and then run a 1/4" to 1/8" converter into that, and then a 1/8" cable into the "line in" jack on your computer.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

No, no RCA jacks.
thanks for the advice i was going to try that next with a 1/8 from my headphones out.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

you need this -
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Live-Wire-3.5M-TRSDual-14-Y-Cable?sku=330481&src=3WBZ4DS

two 1/4s go to l+R of mixer- 1/8 end goes in your soundcard
or you can make one-easy peasy


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Good call. thanks for the link :banana:


----------

